# Anyone play sims social on facebook? =o



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Seriously none of my friends send me the items I need for my quests. I'm like on the first ones cause everyone is a slacker. o.o 
If your not a slacker on the game add me on facebook then on the sims? https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1004291399
I hate I'm missing all these cool holiday stuff cause no one sends me things. D:
Just tell me who you are when/if you add me o.o lol


----------

